# jm horseboxes



## Surprise package (6 November 2012)

Has anyone got a horsebox from them ?  what do you think private message me if you prefer


----------



## WellyBaggins (6 November 2012)

We have one, very pleased with it, had a problem with the living floor but it was sorted FOC no other probs at all  kevin Parker does have a good rep too!


----------



## TART (6 November 2012)

We had a Mercedes of them about 6 years go and it's been a really good wagon - some of his new wagons look really top class pm me if you want any further details


----------



## perfect11s (6 November 2012)

Had a look at the web site cos I'm a nosey bugger   they look nice however no reference to unladen weight !! and POA and mileage on application !!! subterfuge springs to mind ..Hmm I would be asking lots of questions....


----------



## racebuddy (6 November 2012)

I had one never again stunning to look at but fell to pixies paintwork bubbled, ramp collapsed the list goes on.  Cut my loses and got shut !!


----------



## irishdraught (7 November 2012)

We got a new one last year. The upholstery was the wrong colour and although they offered to replace it, it had got to the point that we really needed the box and could not wait for it to be re-done.
After service could be a bit quicker when sorting faults out as we are still waiting for the door locks in the living to be replaced. It has got to the point that I am considering trading standards.

Little things really but quite annoying having spent a small fortune on the build. I cannot fault the actual build though and it has been done to our spec.


----------



## perfect11s (7 November 2012)

Jehasus!! not aimed at any one firm but my expriance  of horse box builders is they are mostly rogues chancers and bodgers who promiss the earth and deliver ***^^&^why is this ?? Is it that us horse people are also dodgey and we are reaping what we sow !!!


----------



## ironhorse (7 November 2012)

The POA and mileage bit on a website is actually understandable - they get chassis come in and out all the time, and unless they update their website every day, a particular box shown on the site could be gone by the time you phone up!

That said there are some dodgy people about - you should be able to have a good look at the chassis yourself before build starts. You don't have to be an expert - if it looks rough and abused, it probably has been!

Get an itemised quote for every single thing that will be fitted to the lorry - right down to extra windows etc and don't hand over a big deposit.

If you were looking for a 3.5 tonne - we used Bloomfield in Notts and got fantastic customer service, a box to our precise spec and exactly what we paid for


----------



## irishdraught (7 November 2012)

The chassis are bought in and depending on stock will have differing mileages and not all cost the same.  If they were all the same without any flexibility,  would expect an unladed weight. However, as the vehicles are built to your spec, the the weight will vary depending on what you want in it.

I have no doubts over the build of our JM box and was able to view it from the chassis being purchased, to being stripped back, to the aluminium planks being laid etc. Just very frustrated that the upholstery that we had chosen was a graphite colour but we ended up with a dark beige!! The door locks need to appear sharpish or I will not be a happy bunny!!!


----------



## perfect11s (7 November 2012)

ironhorse said:



			The POA and mileage bit on a website is actually understandable - they get chassis come in and out all the time, and unless they update their website every day, a particular box shown on the site could be gone by the time you phone up!

That said there are some dodgy people about - you should be able to have a good look at the chassis yourself before build starts. You don't have to be an expert - if it looks rough and abused, it probably has been!

Get an itemised quote for every single thing that will be fitted to the lorry - right down to extra windows etc and don't hand over a big deposit.

If you were looking for a 3.5 tonne - we used Bloomfield in Notts and got fantastic customer service, a box to our precise spec and exactly what we paid for 

Click to expand...

 Yes perfecty understandable !!! I wont phone or look any further if I see poa !!!  what is the point of advertising something you havent got?? and if they cant be bothered to update a web site selling just a few  hi value  items, on a regular basis what else cant they be bothered to do!!!


----------



## Conscientious (20 November 2012)

Is it just me, or does it seem like some of these replies are written by the manufacturers themselves?


----------



## irishdraught (20 November 2012)

Well it seems to have got my door locks moving so that has to be a bonus!

Just need to get them to reply to the date we want to take the wagon down to get sorted.


----------



## Red stripe (20 November 2012)

i agree a lot of companies are using social media to try and influence people and bad mouth any competitors -  some even add links to their own websites   as a way of free advertising


----------



## irishdraught (20 November 2012)

Not sure on who you are red Stripe and not quite sure where this is going now?! I am confused but if you mean me, I am happy to discuss further!? PM me if you would rather. 

I just offer honest opinion.


----------



## showjump81 (29 March 2013)

Is JM horseboxes John Moorhouse? Only asking as John Moorhouse built me a 7.5T box a few years ago. The first time we had to stop a bit hard our horse came into the living!!! The partition wall between the living and horses was screwed in with tiny screws (not bolts) the horse was of course shaken as were we, totally disgusted in the after sales too, paint flaked after a few weeks, a death trap for the horses!!!! Not sure if the 3.5t ones are better, but I would never touch them!!!

Cant remember who on this forum said they had a Bloomfields, but I also have one and it is fantastic, the quality is top and the customer service brill, defo recommend them


----------



## ashley222 (14 January 2014)

Scammers!! Please be aware they owe hundreds if thousands of pounds.i wouldnt buy a goldfish from moorhouses let alone a lorrie or horse!!!dangerous


----------



## Dennisgaga (13 September 2015)

ashley222 said:



			Scammers!! Please be aware they owe hundreds if thousands of pounds.i wouldnt buy a goldfish from moorhouses let alone a lorrie or horse!!!dangerous
		
Click to expand...


Hi, I was looking to buy a horse off john moorhouse a lippy mare, but I have my doubts but was wondering if he was dishonest and uncaring for the animals? X x


----------



## Sterlinkpink3911 (21 November 2015)

ashley222 said:



			Scammers!! Please be aware they owe hundreds if thousands of pounds.i wouldnt buy a goldfish from moorhouses let alone a lorrie or horse!!!dangerous
		
Click to expand...


This is true and has got worse. Moorhouse not to be trusted. He's always had a bad reputation.


----------



## Sterlinkpink3911 (21 November 2015)

Don't buy. Heavily dishonest, in huge amounts of debt and has a bad reputation with horses especially at the old livery yard he use to have. Probably not even his own horse to sell. Avoid.


----------



## Sterlinkpink3911 (21 November 2015)

Dennisgaga said:



			Hi, I was looking to buy a horse off john moorhouse a lippy mare, but I have my doubts but was wondering if he was dishonest and uncaring for the animals? X x
		
Click to expand...

See comment below


----------



## popsdosh (21 November 2015)

See the horsebox T**ts at it again!! Hmmm I wonder who the real crooks are?


----------



## Dennisgaga (21 November 2015)

I didn't buy the horse. He boasted though when I asked for some history of how he runs a successful business hiring his high class horses out for Asian weddings all over the uk. 

When I asked around my local community it turns out he's the son of a very high profile fraudster in prison from beckhouse farm in Pickering. Confirmed by a press artical.

It's such a shame his type exist in the horse world for both the horses and owners.


----------



## Sterlinkpink3911 (21 November 2015)

He's not the son but a very very good friend. He uses other people's horses to do jobs and many people refuse to work with him or employ him around their businesses and horses. He's a pure wannabe. He had a livery yard years back and it had a REALLY bad reputation Inc horses being locked in little feed rooms, neglect and the list goes on.


----------



## cyberhorse (30 April 2017)

Resurrecting this thread for what I feel is a good enough reason. I have been looking for a second hand horsebox and saw a Moorhouse advertised that looked good on the photos and spec sheets. I thankfully did my research before viewing and this thread came up. So just in case anyone ever does the same and wonders if the comment regarding a horse flying into the living was someone grinding an axe or indeed was just a box that had been adapted by a DIYer at some point then I can assure you it wasn't. There was no bulkhead at all between the horse area and living. It was an extremely flimsy piece of plywood which flexed with the lightest shoulder pressure and looking on the outside my husband confirmed it was held in by woodscrews not coachboalts and he felt it didn't even have a solid frame. Hopefully this information being backed up will allow someone else to avoid their horse being seriously injured or killed by buying one of these deathtrap horseboxes unless they intend to have a proper bulkhead retrofitted. Utterly disgusting someone can have so little regard for horses to build something like this. Heard many horror stories about the 3.5t coachbuilt boxes saving weight and cutting corners but this was a shock! 

Also as far as I am aware JM horseboxes in the NW (close to where I grew up) have no link to Moorhouse (NE) and I think looking up the company directorship on companies house the J and M are taken from the first names of the directors. Moorhouse is now out of business as far as I am aware and last traded under William Moorhouse. 

Hope this helps someone searching now or in the future especially as there are some for sale at the moment.


----------

